# [resolved] MS-6340 Ver 1



## mbrampton (Jun 30, 2004)

*MS-6340 Ver 1*

Trying to get this to run with 1.2 Ghz Athlon (said to be highest spec compatible processor for the version 1 motherboard). 

But it still only runs at 500 Mhz. Have tried to find relevant pages in BIOS to vary multiplier, but can't find anything relevant. Tried various versions of BIOS, including oldest and newest. No difference.

Any suggestions to fix it? Or any suggestions for a processor that will run to its spec?

Best regards, Martin


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

AMD makes two 1.2 Athlon processors.

AMD Athlon™ processor with a 266MHz front-side bus supporting PC2100 DDR memory technology is available at 1.4, 1.33, 1.2, 1.13, and 1.0GHz 


AMD Athlon™ processor with 200MHz front-side bus supporting PC1600 DDR memory technology is available at 1400 (1.4GHz) 1300, 1200, 1100, and 1000MHz 

Do you know which one you have?


----------



## mbrampton (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not sure - bought it second hand from eBay. How do you tell? Which one will work better with the MS-6340 ver 1?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

It's a matter of setting the Front Side Bus accordingly to either 100 or 133.

You may have to yank the CPU to get information off of it.

See if you can find what's in the picture below in your bios.


----------



## mbrampton (Jun 30, 2004)

We've got the document that you've reproduced, but have never been able to find anything like that in the BIOS setup. How do you get to it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll see if I can find something for you in the manual.


----------



## aimchr (Sep 25, 2004)

hi all,

this is my first posting and i hope somebody can help me.

i need for this motherboard a manual. can someone send me this?

thanks a lot

bye Christian


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

The MicroStar MS-6340 is actually K7TM Pro
Gateway used these boards and has the VIA KT133 chipset!
And is a Socket A board!
Go to this site and see if this is your board
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=101&kind=1


----------



## delmonty (Oct 7, 2004)

wow my first post and im helping, 

this board supports amd duron 550-950, and athlon up to 1.0gig BUTTT with an biosd upgrade it is said that it can cope with a 1.2gig atlon as long as it is not an atlon xp

hope this helps

:lol:


----------



## wailin (Oct 26, 2004)

*Ms-6340 Ver:1*

Hey

I'm running ME with this board and putting together a wireless network. The system does not recognize the D-Link DWL-510 I've installed, nor does it allow the computer to fully load the software.

Future Shop suggested I get the bios "flashed" but were unable to assist.

Any suggestions for sites that this upgrade can be DL'd from.

No worries, I've got a reconfigureation disc if anything goes wrong.

Thanks

wailin'


----------



## trobos (Aug 29, 2004)

*1.2 chip?*

Did you find out if your board will accept the 1.2 athlon chip? If so what needs to be done to make it work? It looks like it might work according to the mobo website but I saw another site saying it would only take a 1.0 Athlon. I'd hate to buy the wrong chip.
Thanks!


----------



## NEMA (Nov 13, 2004)

*link*

WOW
Just joined up
Duckster 1's link was an immediate help
Thanks NEMA


----------

